# TOP Angebot Shimano Speedmaster Match Matchrute - NUR 89,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (25. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


mal wieder ein absolutes Tiefpreisangebot​ 


*Shimano Speedmaster *
*Matchrute*
*3,90m Wg 20g*​ 

für unschlagbare 89,95 Euro !!!​ 
unser ehemaliger Verkaufpreis 179,95€.​ 








​ 






bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

